# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  BD test enanthate 250

## ad_ccfc2010

Does anyone use the ************** authenticity Hologram and trust it? iv got 2 10mg bd test enanthate 250 and the one digits on the one the website says its legit but the other one it says ilegit but both labels are identical and from same supplier. but the legit one is a bit more yellow than the other does this mean the ilegit one is fake and to stay away???

----------


## spywizard

can't really say... and in this case we allow "BD" but not the name to be listed.. 

post up a pic in the pic of steroid forum someone will chim in..

UGL's change things up from time to time..

----------

